# Jungle Jokes



## Caroline (Sep 7, 2012)

Did you hear about the crocodile fashion guru? He was a snappy dresser

How do you make toast in the jungle? Put it under the gorilla

Where do baby chimpanzees sleep? In apricots

Why are there no head ach pills in the jungle? The parrots eat em all

Why do railyway porters like elephants? They carry their own trunks

What did the elephant say to the naked man? How do you breat through that little thing?


----------

